# Warmer water help guppy give birth faster?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I have some hippies that I have with a smaller than needed heater. The temperature is at 74, but steady. I am working on getting another heater, but I was wondering if putting the heater right underneath the intake pipe of the breeder would make it warmer in the breeder, and help her give birth faster.

I hate to see her in there! The other female guppy I have only hangs out near the side with the breeder!

I know it's unhealthy to keep her in there for long. 
What can I do to help her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Whoops! **guppies! Silly auto correct!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Warmer water has no effect, that i know of, on inducing birth. I do know that the tank temp can effect the sex of the offspring, though it probably won't make any difference if she is ready to pop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Darn. I just wish it'd happen already! She's been in the breeder since about 1 pm. That's 14 hours so far.
How long should I leave her? Her gravid spot looks huge!
What's the longest I can leave her?
She has water supply from the tank and oxygenated water.


----------

